# Tri-State APBT Club ADBA show, Sept 17 & 18, 2011



## FireEarth (Jul 19, 2011)

It's, that time again!! Come out and celebrate with us our 15th year as a club!! Party Sat night

All ADBSI rules apply, ALL dogs MUST be crated, registration CLOSES at 9am! You can also pre-register online at adba web site. Fun Classes held before show starts.

Sept 17 & 18th 2011 we will have 3 conformation and 2 weight pulls at the Salem County Fairgrounds - State Route 40, Woodstown, NJ 08098

Our Judges for the conformation show are;
Mr. Hank Greenwood
Mr. Marcos Dominguez
Mrs. Sharon Sundy

Directions:
*From the Delaware Memorial Bridge:*
Cross the bridge and follow signs for Rt. 40 East. The Salem County Fairgrounds is approximately 7 miles on the left.
*From I-295:*
Take Exit 2B, at 2nd traffic light make a left onto Rt. 40 East. The Salem County Fairgrounds is approximately 7 miles on the left.
*From NJ Turnpike:*
Take Exit 1, take last exit before the bridge. Follow signs for Rt. 40 East. The Salem County Fairgrounds is approximately 7 miles on the left.
*From the East:*
Take Rt. 40 West through Woodstown. At the light on the west side of town, Rt. 40 makes a right turn. Turn right and continue on Rt. 40. Go straight through the next light. Cowtown Rodeo will be on your left. The Salem County Fairgrounds will be on the right, approximately 1/4 mile past Cowtown.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I never miss a NJ show.. so whoever is coming stand up.. I will be there for sure...
Saturday nights are hardcore...lmfao..


----------

